# Disco SATAII va a 1.5 en vez de 3.0[CERRADO]

## Hefistion

Hola, instalando mi grabadora de dvd sata me ha dado por mirar los logs del kernel y mira tu por donde me doy cuenta de que mis discos duros (ambos SATAII) me sale esto:

```

hefistion@nederland ~ $ dmesg |grep SATA

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 28

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 28

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xCC00 ctl 0xC882 bmdma 0xC400 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xC482 bmdma 0xC408 irq 21

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

```

Si hago un :

```

nederland ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 6290

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:13.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)

05:06.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

05:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

05:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

nederland ~ #

```

Y en el kernel tengo activados las opciones VIA SATA support y VIA82CXXX chipset support en el kernel

alguna idea?

salu2 y graciasLast edited by Hefistion on Sat May 19, 2007 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

¿La controladora también es SATAII?

----------

## Magnum44

Si, ¿has cambiado el jumper de los hdds?

Tienen un jumper que marca la velocidad (1,5Gbps o 3Gbps) y de fábrica vienen con él puesto a 1,5Gbps por temas de compatibilidad. A mi ya me ha pasado...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Hefistion

Gracias por responder, mi placa base, es una Asus M2V-MX, acabo de mirar las características de la placa 

http://es.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=324&l4=0&model=1418&modelmenu=2

```

VIA® VT8237A South Bridge:

- 2 x UltraDMA 133/100/66/33

- 2 x Serial ATA con RAID 0, RAID 1, JBOD

JMicron JMB363

- 2 x Serial ATA 3Gb/s con RAID 0, RAID 1

```

 y me he dado cuenta que de las cuatro conexiones que tiene 2 son a 150 ((SATA E1 y SATA E2 chip jmicron) y las otras dos  deben de ir a 300 que es donde tengo pinchados los discos duros y en E1 he puesto la grabadora SATA

Se me olvidaba los discos duros los tengo puestos sin el jumper con lo que en teoría deben de ir a 3Gbps y en windows el hddlife me dice que el modo de transferencia de los hd es de 3Gbps

salu2 y gracias de nuevo

----------

## pcmaster

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  y me he dado cuenta que de las cuatro conexiones que tiene 2 son a 150 ((SATA E1 y SATA E2 chip jmicron) y las otras dos  deben de ir a 300 que es donde tengo pinchados los discos duros y en E1 he puesto la grabadora SATA

 

Pues según el enlace a la págna de Asus que has puesto, precisamente los dos puertos SATA del chip jmicron son los SATAII, y los integrados en el chipset VIA son los SATAI:

```
VIA® VT8237A South Bridge:

- 2 x UltraDMA 133/100/66/33

- 2 x Serial ATA con RAID 0, RAID 1, JBOD

JMicron JMB363

- 2 x Serial ATA 3Gb/s con RAID 0, RAID 1
```

----------

## Hefistion

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  pues mira que  lei veces las caracteristicas de la placa y creia que ra al reves, he usado el live de kubuntu y efectivamente los jmicron son sata2  :Smile: , bueno doy por cerrado el hilo voy a ver si soy capaz de arrancar otra vez 

la gentoo por que la cambiar los cables se me sale el grub y no arranca si no soy capaz abrire otro hilo, muchas gracias a todos y perdon por las molestias  :Wink: 

salu2

----------

